# A cheap yet decent router for cable broadband?



## ithehappy (Mar 2, 2016)

I am moving to cable based internet connection (Alliance) from BSNL, so I obviously need a router, but I do not want to spend much at all. As cheap as possible. If possible within 1000-1200 rupees. I have been suggested a few TP Link and Asus routers already, but as this is a forum site more updated info could be here. I don't like this TP Link company anyway.

I just need WiFi signal all over my house, which is very small anyway, around 750 sq. ft.-ish, and the router will be on for 24x7, well almost, so stability has to be maximum, and power consumption and heat has to be minimum. Currently use a Netgear DG834G v3, which was bought back in 08-09, and it performed decently, so looking for same level of performance if not a bit more. Nothing fancy anyway.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tenida (Mar 2, 2016)

Whats the reason for not getting TP-Link router? 
I am personally using TP-LINK for Alliance connection. Earlier as well used ADSL router from TP-LINK during BSNL broadband days. Its really a  good router for daily use.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 3, 2016)

Tenida said:


> Whats the reason for not getting TP-Link router?
> I am personally using TP-LINK for Alliance connection. Earlier as well used ADSL router from TP-LINK during BSNL broadband days. Its really a  good router for daily use.



I don't like the brand, that's all. My friends use it too, but I personally never liked them.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 4, 2016)

ASUS RT-N 12+ (New) Wireless N300 3-in-1 Router/AP/Range Extender for Large Environment - Buy ASUS RT-N 12+ (New) Wireless N300 3-in-1 Router/AP/Range Extender for Large Environment Online at Low Price in India - Amazon.i

Netgear JWNR2010 N300 Wireless Router - Best Router


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

You should continue using Netgear and therefore, get the Netgear N150: Netgear N150 Wireless WNR1000 Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com
That should be sufficient for most purposes. There's no real need for the N300, in my opinion.

By the way, I'm using a Netgear WGR614 v7 which is working rock SOLID since the past 10 (TEN!) years. That speaks for itself. Its range hasn't decreased by even a centimetre, since the time I bought it.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks both of you. So I see there's just a tiny 75 rupees difference between the N150 and the N300. So is it better to go for the N300 over the N150? Going by Flipkart reviews few users reported to not have a very good range for the N300!

Netgear WNR614 Wireless N300 Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com

PS: One more thing I forgot to ask, I need something which will automatically connect to internet when I turn the router on, unlike some where you need to manually login via a web UI based page or something!


----------



## icebags (Mar 5, 2016)

^ thos routers dont support that. u can try by writing a script in raspberry pi though, but it could be a matter of research and experiments.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ thos routers dont support that. u can try by writing a script in raspberry pi though, but it could be a matter of research and experiments.



No, I don't want to gain any experience about RPi. Could you tell me what is that feature called so that I can search for it when trying to find a router?


----------



## icebags (Mar 6, 2016)

its called pppoe, but i have not heard of anyone that could make alliance work with this feature. but probably u can do it with routers that run scripts / supports ddwrt / open wrt etc, like tplink.

go through this entire thread :
*forum.digit.in/networking/150870-sharing-pppoe-connection.html


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2016)

Hmm, okay thanks again, I have already gone through the first 3 pages of that topic, but it confuses me even more! I simply don't posses any idea about this connection methods and all! Darn its hard!


----------



## icebags (Mar 6, 2016)

i know. and installing 3rd party firmware voids warranty of router. this is why i told you about raspberry pi.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 7, 2016)

Try TP-Link 740N cheap and works fine for my 800 sq ft.

Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

WNR612 | WiFi Routers | Networking | Home | NETGEA

works well and good for me. 

my ISP is always on [spectranet] so there is no login needed for me. 

but this router has auto login feature. will post screenshot when i am home. ping me on WA to remind me. 

also, range is good for a mid-sized 3BHK apartment.


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 7, 2016)

icebags said:


> ^ thos routers dont support that. u can try by writing a script in raspberry pi though, but it could be a matter of research and experiments.



Not true. Most Netgear routers (router only) support PPPoE connections and can also auto connect & "keep-alive".


----------



## anirbandd (Mar 7, 2016)

i guess you want this in your router. 

*i.imgur.com/6DIy72T.jpg

this is from my router. netgear WNR612

- - - Updated - - -

hope it answers your query..


----------



## icebags (Mar 7, 2016)

StickySlime said:


> Not true. Most Netgear routers (router only) support PPPoE connections and can also auto connect & "keep-alive".



but pppoe is not supported by alliance.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2016)

icebags said:


> but pppoe is not supported by alliance.



Then how does it connect to internet?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I bought the Netgear WNR614 around 2 weeks back and was using it until today, Dropbox - 20160311_180110.jp. But today it stopped working. Anyway, Amazon has agreed to return/replace it, but I opted for the refund option, as I don't have any plan to use this any more.

The reason is, the LEDs on this model are static, only the LAN LED blinks along with data transfers, but that's all. The internet connection LED is static, and just by looking at the router you can't understand whether data is being transferred or not, its actually more inconvenient than it sounds, especially if you're coming from something which had that feature. Previous one even blinked according to internet speed, full speed, fast and steady blinking, slow speed, unsteady and slow blinking and all that.

So I'm looking for something which will have that feature. I am thinking about the D Link N150 model, does that have that feature? Also if I opt for it will I miss any feature from the WNR614? 

Thinking about this, D-Link Dir-600M Broadband Wireless Router:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Or this,

D-Link DIR-600L Wireless N 150 Mbps Broadband Router:Amazon:Computers & Accessories

Don't know the difference between the above two though! 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 20, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> The reason is, the LEDs on this model are static, only the LAN LED blinks along with data transfers, but that's all. The internet connection LED is static, and just by looking at the router you can't understand whether data is being transferred or not, its actually more inconvenient than it sounds, especially if you're coming from something which had that feature. Previous one even blinked according to internet speed, full speed, fast and steady blinking, slow speed, unsteady and slow blinking and all that.
> 
> So I'm looking for something which will have that feature. I am thinking about the D Link N150 model, does that have that feature? Also if I opt for it will I miss any feature from the WNR614?



You should have purchased Netgear N150 (WNR1000) router, like I had suggested earlier: Netgear N150 Wireless WNR1000 Router - Netgear : Flipkart.com

I found these two videos which show that router while its powered ON and working, so you can check the light status on it and see if you feel convinced:

Netgear WNR1000 and DSL modem setup. PART 1of 2 - YouTube
Netgear WNR1000 and DSL modem setup. PART 2of 2 - YouTube


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks mate. I'll check the videos when I have access to my broadband, low on data. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 27, 2016)

[MENTION=321928]StickySlime[/MENTION]

I finally got time to watch the video and I think it does blink. But I'm not sure what that dude was doing anyway.

In any case I'm going for it, could you please tell be whether this is same or not, Netgear WNR1000 N 150 Wireless Router (Black):Amazon:Computers & Accessories

I mean obviously the model no matches but the photos look different than in Flipart and in Netgear's site itself.

Sent from my SM-N910G


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 27, 2016)

[MENTION=99398]ithehappy[/MENTION]: Looks good enough to me.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2016)

[MENTION=321928]StickySlime[/MENTION]

Thanks for the confirmation. Ordered the same.

Sent from N910G


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2016)

Just wanted to update about the router, well unfortunately this too doesn't support LED blinking. Exactly same static like the N300 I returned. I am done with Netgear.

But thanks to you all the same StickySlime.


----------

